# BSNL Broadband Related Questions.



## Panda (Sep 18, 2005)

*Hey,
      I am thinking of getting a BSNL broadband connection,i called up the BSNL helpline to enquire.I asked if i needed a NIC card to to have a BSNL broadband,but they told me that they do not know any technical stuff,

Do i need to have a NIC Card to connect to the Net using BSNL broadband or is the modem they provide is just good enough.

I know it is an external modem so where does the modem connect in the computer.USB Serial or a Nic Card.*


----------



## rajas700 (Sep 18, 2005)

Latest pc has inbuilt ethernet card's.what is system config?


----------



## mohit (Sep 18, 2005)

BSNL provides both USB and ethernet modems. USB will connect normally while for Ethernet , you need to have a 10/100 Mbps Network Adapter.


----------



## kato (Sep 18, 2005)

the modem they provide (Type 1 modem:it has two ways for connections through ethernet port or through USB port)gives u these two options .while if u want usb port as connection u need to install the drivers for it from the CD provided with modem.If u want toconnect using ethernet port then obviuosly u need one


----------



## anomit (Sep 18, 2005)

Wait,  do you mean that the Type1 modem will have to be plugged into the NIC/USB in addition? I too want this info.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2005)

i got the ethernet type modem. what the advantages of usb modem over the ethernet one?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 20, 2005)

i got the ethernet type modem. what the advantages of usb modem over the ethernet one?


----------



## siriusb (Sep 20, 2005)

USB modems are a pain to install in linux, if u can find a driver that.is.
But otherwise a windows user don't have to know which port u have to use.
[Edited to replace dots with spaces]


----------



## Generic Superhero (Sep 21, 2005)

kato said:
			
		

> the modem they provide (Type 1 modem:it has two ways for connections through ethernet port or through USB port)gives u these two options .while if u want usb port as connection u need to install the drivers for it from the CD provided with modem.If u want toconnect using ethernet port then obviuosly u need one



hey, i dint receive any CD with my modem   .

i have both an ethernet and a usb port on my adsl modem. which is better? usb or ethernet? but if i want to use usb then what ll be the function of my lan card? will it be useless? 

also...to use usb i ll need a cable which bsnl dint gimme.


----------



## kato (Sep 21, 2005)

the modem i hav gave me a usb cable , a driver cd for installing usb drivers and a cable to connect to ethernet port.
If u use the usb instead of ethernet then ur nic is useless 
I tell u nic is better why take the pain to install usb drivers.And some times it may hav conflict with nic drivers (atleast i had wen i tried to use usb)


----------



## Generic Superhero (Sep 21, 2005)

then i must say bsnl cheated me. never gave any cd or usb cable.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 21, 2005)

ok, i use dataone on my laptop. i often shift my laptop and carry it wid me. but the modem is fixed. so when the laptop is not at its place i unplug the cat5 cable from my laptop. in my case, what do u ppl suggest? usb or nic?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Sep 21, 2005)

Get a linksys wifi acess point (rs 3500 in bangalore) connect the dataone modem to it by the rj45 connector and enjoy free wirefree internet connection in a radius of 100M.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 22, 2005)

hello pradeepji!

no i dun wanna use the net everywhere. the modem and stuff are fixed. i move ma laptop a lot (to ma fren's place etc.) so i freq plug in and plug out the connector. so i was thinking whether a usb modem wud be a better choice for this kinda usage. wot do u suggest?


----------



## cyrux (Sep 22, 2005)

ethernet port is lot stabler than USB


----------



## kato (Sep 22, 2005)

try the usb if u remove it a lot and be sure to remove nic drivers before installing usb drivers as i had sum conflict problem

--Generic Superhero which modem did htey give u tell name of company is it Sterlite or sumthing


----------



## Generic Superhero (Sep 22, 2005)

yap, it is sterlite


----------



## kato (Sep 22, 2005)

then u should hav got the cd and da usb cable and adapter which is inside th modem carton box


----------



## Generic Superhero (Sep 22, 2005)

but they were'nt there  i have e-mailed a complaint to bsnl.


----------



## kato (Sep 22, 2005)

gud atleast u r trying to register a complaint but be sure to pester them through phone also so it gets clear in their head(its sarkari office u see)


----------



## Ashis (Sep 25, 2005)

Guys, I Recently got my DataOne Connection!
They told If U dont have a NIC then U will not be able to use the BroadBand....So I purchased a NIC!   

Now I am connected but...I still have to dial the data one connection.....What Should I do so that every time I login to my account....I should be connected autometically?  :roll: 

qwertythemaniac@DigitForum Never dials.....He just turns on the modem & he is connected!
He is Using the USB port rather than Ethernet port   

But They gave me a UTStarCom ADSL Modem....that doesnt have a support for USB...it only has ethernet   

Can Any one Help me?   

Can I ask BSNL for a modem Change ? I have already purchased the modem!


----------



## sid_ashok (Sep 25, 2005)

Do the count upload and download both in counting the usage.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 26, 2005)

sid_ashok said:
			
		

> Do the count upload and download both in counting the usage.



yes, its upload+download.



			
				Ashis said:
			
		

> Can I ask BSNL for a modem Change ? I have already purchased the modem!



yes you can!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 26, 2005)

yes u sure can
But i dont thnk that USB has somethin special like that

My regional engineer told me a way to do this direct connect
U have to enter the modem config for this...


----------



## Ashis (Sep 28, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> yes u sure can
> But i dont thnk that USB has somethin special like that
> 
> My regional engineer told me a way to do this direct connect
> U have to enter the modem config for this...




Doesn't help  

And Whats the modem U use, U said  QwertyManiac


----------

